

Anybody know what kind of protest this is? - 0x12
http://www.caption-of-the-day.com/anybody-know-what-kind-of-protest-this-is.htm

======
TeMPOraL
Lokpal bill in India. There was a big discussion about it recently on Hacker
News[1]. It's an anti-corruption bill. See
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jan_Lokpal_Bill> for details.

Also, I thought that in India people code in Java, not in C ;).

EDIT:

[1] - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2931598>

------
bradleyland
When it doubt, RTFM. If TFM can't help you, read the code.

Line 1: #include <india.h>

Ok, so we're talking something in India here.

q = "india"

Line 2: #include <jan lokpal bill.h>

Hrm. This isn't something I recognize. Better add it to the query.

q += "jan lokpal bill"

I think we have enough to go on here:

<http://www.google.com/search?q=india+jan+lokpal+bill>

------
laacz
Hint: One of the easiest ways of finding out origins of (probably any)
picture, is drag and drop it into <http://images.google.com/>.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I had no idea you could do that. Thanks for the tip! All I knew that was out
there was TinEye

------
akkartik
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Indian_anti-
corruption_mov...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Indian_anti-
corruption_movement)

Quite a big deal; underrated in the west during this Arab spring.

------
DanielBMarkham
I had this same question a while back. Seems like it was something to do with
a bill in India, but I never figured out exactly what. Cool hacker picture,
though.

